# froggy 518 umrüsten



## strizziglory (15. Februar 2011)

hallo geschätztes mtb forum!

warscheinlich wurde das thema froggy 518 2011 uphill tauglich machen schon angesprochen, aber ich kann den betreffenden thread nicht finden!

wie gesagt hab ich günstig einen froggy 518 2011 bekommen... mein wunsch ist es ehemöglichst leicht bergauf zu kommen bevor ich die abfahrt genieße...

meine frage:
2 fach trigger mit 10fach schaltwerk x9 (und kassette 10fach mit 36T) kaufen und die saint kurbel 1fach auf 2 fach mit 2 kettenblätter (22t nachkaufen +bash mit kefü) 
kann man saint kurbel beliebig nachrüsten? (löcher sind ja vorhanden)


vl. könnt ihr mir eine empfehlung geben wie ich mein froggy geil rauf und runter bringe... eine 11-36er kassette hilft mir ja auch mehr als eine 34er oder??? oder doch nur 9fach...

bitte helft mir...!!!
danke!

lg strizziglory


----------

